# Flash all ECU's with E-Sys



## remko (Jun 18, 2014)

Just wanted to share some experiences with flashing all the ECU's in my car (F11 from 2010), hopefully others can benefit from this.

*Order of flashing modules:*
When you flash KOMBI before ZGM and SZL some functions will fail: most notable Cruise Control and Speed Limiter can no longer be activated. It makes sense to flash ZGM and SZL first.

After flashing IHKA airconditioning didn't work (hot air instead of cold), this went away after flashing CAS.

*Flashing ZGM:*
Attemps to flash ZGM failed initially with the following error:

```
MCDDiagService id=240900, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.common.MCD3_ActivateProgMode , service=RC_GAC - RoutineControl GetActualConfig, description=error: timeout, link=Physical request to ECU with address 0x10>
```
I found a few other threads mentioning possible solutions which are 

Use direct connection via gateway url instead of via vin to tcp://ip address of your car:6801 eg tcp://169.254.30.100:6801
In Tal Processing | Parameters uncheck "Switch gateway(s) to programming mode"

In my case both options did not work with E-Sys 3.23.4, I then tried E-Sys 3.24.3 and was able to flash ZGM at the first attempt.

*ACSM module:*
After programming operations (flash) on ACSM module the airbag will be disabled, this is by design. KOMBI and iDrive will report disable airbag, seatbelts and abs to the driver.

If you read fault memory with Rheingold you'll see the following error on ACSM:

```
Fault description 
A fault occurred during transmission of the coding data. The coding data in the control unit are incomplete or faulty.
 
Condition for fault identification Supply voltage between 9 and 18.5 volts.

Terminal 15 on

 
Condition for fault memory entry 
 
Action in service Check whether message faults are stored in the vehicle. If necessary, run the system analysis test module. Ensure that the latest version of the program including the current software update is used for programming. Repeat programming/encoding. If the fault occurs again, use a different vehicle interface (a different ICOM) and repeat programming/encoding. If the fault still reoccurs, contact Technical Support.
 
Fault effect and breakdown warning 

 
Driver information Check Control message (97): Faulty airbag function

The airbag indicator light illuminates as soon as the fault is set in the fault memory, until the fault is deleted. The switched-on period of the airbag indicator light is at least 4 s.
 
Service instruction
```
I followed the Server Plan | Test plan procedure in Rheingold on the ACSM which allowed me to enable the airbag again:









Finally I cleared fault memory and all appears to be well:


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

awesome, this is great. i'm planning to flash all ECUs this weekend, primarily to upgrade NBT/KOMBI/HUD but i figured since i just did DME2 i might as well do them all. this should help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

After flashing ACSM, the Airbag needs to be locked. If one does not have ISTA/D (Rheingold), it can be done with E-Sys or Tool32:

E-Sys Transmitter:

1) Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
2) Click "External Application"
3) Double-click "Transmitter"
4) Double-click "ACSM verriegelung_schreiben"

Tool32:

1) Launch C:\EDIABAS\Bin\TOOL32.EXE
2) Hit F3
3) Load C:\EDIABAS\Ecu\ACSM4.prg 
4) In the "Select Job: F01" window, select steuern_verriegelung_schreiben
5) Hit F5
6) "Results" window should show "JOB_STATUS = OKAY"


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

Did you use ENET cable? How long does it take to flash ZGM?


----------



## remko (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes I used ENET cable, ZGM is around 3 minutes


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

I tried to use direct connection via gateway with car IP, and I tried to flash ZGW but when the car goes to flash mode, the IP address of the car is changing and E-sys gives error. Several minutes later, it takes real IP address again. Why the IP is changing? How do I make it to static?


----------



## remko (Jun 18, 2014)

Did you try to flash with VIN connection and/or uncheck Switch gateway(s) to programming mode? What e-Sys version did you use?


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

I tried with VIN and got same error because of the car VIN has been changed on flash mode. I have E-SYS 3.25.3 and there is no Switch gateway(s) to programming mode on my E-sys, where to find it? but I think there is Activate programming mode for switchable ECUs same as yours.


----------



## remko (Jun 18, 2014)

E-Sys 3.25 appears to be a buggy version and is not recommended, especially for delicate operations such as flashing ZGM. I suggest trying 3.24.3.


----------



## erdengurcan (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok, maybe problem is 3.25.3, I will try with 3.24.3


----------



## andrew0159 (Nov 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> After flashing ACSM, the Airbag needs to be locked. If one does not have ISTA/D (Rheingold), it can be done with E-Sys or Tool32:
> 
> E-Sys Transmitter:
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I do not understand what you ask. You have to do just as I wrote above to Lock ACSM using E-Sys Transmitter.


----------



## andrew0159 (Nov 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I do not understand what you ask. You have to do just as I wrote above to Lock ACSM using E-Sys Transmitter.


I updated ACSM provided TAL procesing and does not like taking the fault driver and passenger restraint. 
Error gives me no airbag. 
__________________


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Try Tool32 then:

Tool32 => ACSM4.prg => steuern_verriegelung_schreiben = control_lock_write

Launch C:\EDIABAS\Bin\TOOL32.EXE
Hit F3
Load C:\EDIABAS\Ecu\ACSM4.prg 
In the "Select Job: F01" window, select steuern_verriegelung_schreiben
Hit F5
"Results" window should show "JOB_STATUS = OKAY"


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello

Is there anything to take care of flashing the ecu except of ACSM???
I already flashed NBT, KOMBI and TRSVC ecu seperatly. Was never a problem.

But what about the other modules? Is there really a special order to flash them?
If I flash them, I will flash them seperatly too. Not all at the same time.


----------



## remko (Jun 18, 2014)

If you miss a dependancy some ecu's may stop working. This can be fixed by flashing the involved ecu as well. If you can prevent this by chechinf dependancies in esys that seems better to me.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

How can I check dependency in esys?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Terabyte said:


> How can I check dependency in esys?


Open TAL IN TAL Editor, and it will show you under ECU (TalLine_ID) if it has any PreRequisite ECU (TalLine_ID's).

As you can see here, TalLine_ID=13 (Kombi) has a PreRequisite of TalLine_ID=11 (HU_CHAMP):


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Are the dependency the same on every bmw?

When I understood it right, I have to flash FEM_GW when I flash NBT


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Terabyte said:


> Are the dependency the same on every bmw?
> 
> When I understood it right, I have to flash FEM_GW when I flash NBT


No. It all depends on the specific ECU firmware being flashed whether it has dependencies, and can vary from one firmware version to the next. Just because you flash NBT today with 54.0 and it has dependencies does not mean later if you flash it with 54.1 it will also have dependencies.


----------



## andrew0159 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you very much for your help. 
I have ACSM4. prg, I have 2 and 3. 
Where I can download it?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

andrew0159 said:


> Thank you very much for your help.
> I have ACSM4. prg, I have 2 and 3.
> Where I can download it?


Download what?


----------



## f06jon (Nov 2, 2014)

If he's like me, when using tool32 I have files for acsm2 and acsm3 but not acsm4 - I've no idea if I've error codes or how to clear if I have but I tried the instructions above which suggested you need acsm4 (if that makes more sense?)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

f06jon said:


> If he's like me, when using tool32 I have files for acsm2 and acsm3 but not acsm4 - I've no idea if I've error codes or how to clear if I have but I tried the instructions above which suggested you need acsm4 (if that makes more sense?)


I'll let him clarify, as he specifically wrote he "_I have ACSM4.prg..._"

In your SVT, what is the exact name of vour ACSM module?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that andrew0519 meant to say that he does not have ACSM4.prg.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. If that is the case:

ACSM4.prg:

http://www.filedropper.com/acsm4


----------



## andrew0159 (Nov 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> I'll let him clarify, as he specifically wrote he "_I have ACSM4.prg..._"
> 
> In your SVT, what is the exact name of vour ACSM module?


Thank you very much.
I wanted to say this, I have ACSM4.prog in EDIBAS / ecu.
You can download it from somewhere?
I have installed EDIBAS BMW Standard tool 2.12.0


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

We are not talking the same language...


----------



## andrew0159 (Nov 2, 2014)

andrew0159 said:


> Thank you very much.
> I wanted to say this, I have ACSM4.prog in EDIBAS / ecu.
> You can download it from somewhere?
> I have installed EDIBAS BMW Standard tool 2.12.0


Thank you very much I could download. 
Tomorrow I'll try here ... now it's time to rest. 
I am very grateful for your help. 
Provably not this post ... 
I have a question? I installed my combox telematics F01 750 and after testing mucahas got almost everything to work properly. 
The covers of the songs do not change after the second song, the same cover provided remains slow to appear, which may be due to?


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

I flashed a F30 yesterday to v54. I had issues clearing ACSM. I tried ISTA/D and E-SYS, both didnt' work. Tool32 cleared the code.

What I noticed was, when Air Bags are unlocked, you cant move the steering wheel. Is that normal? I haven't noticed that before.

Thanks



shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. If that is the case:
> 
> ACSM4.prg:
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/acsm4


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Maybe it is a new safety thing? No driving without airbags:dunno:


----------



## andrew0159 (Nov 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. If that is the case:
> 
> ACSM4.prg:
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/acsm4


I've done all spasos and gives me error.
Any idea to solve it?
apiJob("ACSM4","steuern_verriegelung_schreiben","","job_status")

Satz : 0
OBJECT = acsm4
SAETZE = 1
JOBNAME = steuern_verriegelung_schreiben
VARIANTE = ACSM4
JOBSTATUS = 
UBATTCURRENT = -1
UBATTHISTORY = -1
IGNITIONCURRENT = -1
IGNITIONHISTORY = -1
Satz : 1
JOB_STATUS = ERROR_ECU_REQUEST_OUT_OF_RANGE


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Remove the Battery terminal for 10 min or so and try to issue the same job again.

Also verify if you can see the ACSM ecu on the esys tree.



andrew0159 said:


> I've done all spasos and gives me error.
> Any idea to solve it?
> apiJob("ACSM4","steuern_verriegelung_schreiben","","job_status")
> 
> ...


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Make sure your ignition is on too...


----------



## andrew0159 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thank you very much, I'll try tomorrow ...
Now it rest here 23:32.


----------



## remko (Jun 18, 2014)

Have you checked which fault codes are in your car? If it's eg acsm invalid coding you cannot fix this by locking the airbag.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Unlocked airbag gives "coding faulty" error code.


----------



## andrew0159 (Nov 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok. If that is the case:
> 
> ACSM4.prg:
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/acsm4


Updated ACSM smoothly, but still with the errors of the photos below. Any idea to clear these errors?

http://subefotos.com/ver/?4097226c87a2246e1df09226d2309ab7o.jpg
http://subefotos.com/ver/?e7981a69c29ac369f440ed9b1e1de6bfo.jpg
http://subefotos.com/ver/?385b0ea779bbe865f2913c00d9b61817o.jpg


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm assuming you ran the job again? And did it give you any errors? Did you try the Battery terminal by removing it?



andrew0159 said:


> Updated ACSM smoothly, but still with the errors of the photos below. Any idea to clear these errors?
> 
> http://subefotos.com/ver/?4097226c87a2246e1df09226d2309ab7o.jpg
> http://subefotos.com/ver/?e7981a69c29ac369f440ed9b1e1de6bfo.jpg
> http://subefotos.com/ver/?385b0ea779bbe865f2913c00d9b61817o.jpg


----------



## andrew0159 (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes I disconnected the battery for an hour and then tried again and nothing.
I went back to ACSM update and nothing. When ACSM4.prg with TOOL32 and just failed ECU.
The car runs perfectly, just my EDIBAS is out of date?


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

A picture explains all


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes it usually does . I just didn't realize at time that I had this picture in my Dropbox.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Absolutely great work.
I am planning to flash all my ECU´s and this thread will help me a lot.

:thumbup:
Thank you.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Terabyte, This is what I use to flash. It's quiet under powered battery maintainer/charger, compared to what ap90500 uses.

One time my NBT flash took 4 hours, as i was using a 50ft Ethernet cable that was damaged. This maintainer/charger was holding my battery between 13.2-13.8v for the whole 4 hours. Also this was on a very cold day (-10C), which is why I used a 50ft cable with my laptop inside the house. Since I have started using a 25ft cable with no issues.

I was going to upgrade my power supply, but now i'm not sure if I need to. I paid $120 Canadian for this. Now I'm not saying this is the right item to use. But so far it has worked for me.

ap90500, do you think this charger/maintainer is sufficient? or should I upgrade?

http://www.batterychargers.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductName=94026925


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Vithy your "charger" has 20A output.

I thought about the power of the Power Supply, but I can not really imagine that the car pulls out 50A during ecu´s update. If a module takes so much power, I think some fuses will break 

Edit:
I know that all modules are active, when Ignition is on. But I think car needs not more then 10A with Ignition on.


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, it's just a 20A unit. Peek 80A for engine starting for 90sec i think.

I don't know if it actually draws that much during flashing. Next time i do flash, i'm going to hook up my amp meter and see what the actual draw is.

But i think you are going to be ok with one like this. Usually it takes me max 60min to flash the whole car including the NBT. Except that one time NBT only took 4 hours due to a bad ethernet cable, which this supply held up well.



Terabyte said:


> Vithy your "charger" has 20A output.
> 
> I thought about the power of the Power Supply, but I can not really imagine that the car pulls out 50A during ecu´s update. If a module takes so much power, I think some fuses will break


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Btw. Can anyone send me ACSM4.prg file?

The link here in the thread is not working anymore

Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Terabyte said:


> Btw. Can anyone send me ACSM4.prg file?
> 
> The link here in the thread is not working anymore
> 
> Thx


acsm4.prg:
https://mega.co.nz/#!F5JWlZbR!9fo4p43hDTmPvx-WVwAU47RiAbdsXD-xn6VBxXw1DTY


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

My F30 needs with ignition on 13-14 Amp, flashing peek for some seconds 39 Amp.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Thx shawn


@haselino

And after some seconds? Back to 13-14Amps?


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Terabyte said:


> Thx shawn
> 
> @haselino
> 
> And after some seconds? Back to 13-14Amps?


Yes


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

If the voltage stays above 13 volts all the time, then I think that the power source is sufficient.


----------



## nobody_47 (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi,

could find this device..
http://www.troybuiltmodels.com/items/HSPSEPOWERBOX050.html

What do you think? Is it ok for flashing the car?
Is is a problem if the voltage starts at 15V?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

My CTEK MXTS70 shows the Amperes. With headlights on a F10 needs 45-48A, without headlights on the average output is 27-28A. That's the readon why a CTEK MXS25 ist not powerful enough.

CU Oliver


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

With ventilation on or off? I think Ventilation needs a lot


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Ventilation was on!

CU Oliver


----------



## Neek-O (Dec 15, 2014)

*Is this a mismatch?*

Getting ready to do a full ECU flash on my F55 and I was reviewing the data in TAL-Calculating... in my DME_BAC module one of the SWFL IDs are off.

Should I be concerned? This is the only module like this. (see pic)


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I was pissed off with my dealership. Part of the work order includes programming to a newer integration level, yet, when I checked, they didn't touch it. I went ahead and reprogrammed the entire car to V54.2/14-11-502. I installed HU_ENTRY back before flashing and that took 2h6m, just for the entry alone. The entire thing took almost 3 hours. 

BTW, I experimented with a 50A power supply. I wanted to use one of the MAAS but can't find anything stateside. So, I built my own. It held up for the 3 hour programming with short breaks between ECUs.

Also, I always flash with fan off and light switch to position I


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

Does Esys flash in order? Or Do i need to select for whole car?

Thanks


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, if you select whole car, then esys will flash in correct order.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello

I flashed a car today with a 25A professional Power Supply. The Power supply showed me the needed Ampere during flash. It was about 15A.

I tried to flash the whole car except the NBT Unit. Flashing of GWS and ZBE Module did not work. Don´t know why. Got a error Message SVK-IST does not match expected SGBMID. And now I think FDL coding of these modules does not work anymore. No cafd´s in SVT Tree. Maybe someone can help???
Flashing process took about 10-15min.


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

ap90500 said:


> Well, if you select whole car, then esys will flash in correct order.


Thanks. I've Flashed NBT and 6WB before on 51.3. I want to bring the whole car to 54.1.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Terabyte said:


> Hello
> 
> I flashed a car today with a 25A professional Power Supply. The Power supply showed me the needed Ampere during flash. It was about 15A.
> 
> ...


GWS don't have CAFD. Inject CAFD to your ZBE if you don't have one. If you got this error on these 2 ECUs, then they're still on older firmware


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok. Thank you

I tried to update these Modules again. But they were not anymore visible in the Check boxes Tree where you select the modules for updating


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Maybe they were updated and the error showed after flashing these ECUs? When you do SVT Calculation, do you see any difference? If not, then the error occurred after flashing and you just got a corrupted CAFD


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

What I saw, these ecu´s didn´t get updated.

I loaded the SVT Files, I used and took a look. If I load the SVT_TAL Files, GWS and ZBE are missing. So there must something happen with TAL Calculation?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Load FA, Read ECU, then do SVT Target Calculation. Do not use any of the files you used previously, you only need those if you have a stuck ECUS which doesn't appear to be the case.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok. I will try again, next time I have this car here.

For ZBE, I think I know why it didn´t work. Because ZBE is retrofitted (with NBT) and I think I got the error because original Car FA does not match for ZBE (SA609 is missing)


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

ZBE 1, 2 & 3 don't need SA codes to work, but your target integration level controls whether ZBE3 is supported or not.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

It was ZBE 2, I think. One without the touch function.

ZBE is still working. 
GWS is working too.

Found this in another Thread

*This "SVK-Ist does not match expected SGBMIDs for ecu..." means you have chosen an improper I-Step Shipment when you made your SVT Target (SVT_soll). Either the ECU is factory original, and you just chose the wrong I-Step Shipment, or the the ECU is non factory original, so it came with a different I-Step Shipment then your car's actual I-Step Shipment, and you have no way of knowing what the right I-Step Shipment is for it.

So, redo flash, but this time after you calculate SVT Target (SVT_soll), check the box that says "HW-IDs from SVTactual" and then Save it.*

I will try. ZBE has for sure other I-Step shipment, because its retrofitted.
GWS should be original


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

ZBE2 should be supported even if you use the oldest integration level. What you quoted is correct and will work. Just make sure your ZBE2 is recognized (you can see it in the SVT tree) prior to generating SVT Target/TAL calculation.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

I just checked again the files I used and saw that a few more modules are missing for update.

- FEM_GW
- GWS (First time got an Error. Second try ecu missing)
- IHKA 
- ICM

They are all missing in TAL-Processing Window

So if there is no update available for these ecu´s, they are not in the TAL-Processing windows?


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Terabyte, Seems like your SVT is messed up on the VCM. Which is why you are not seeing those ECU's. Even if you read SVT from ECU, you might not see them.

Try this. If you have the original SVT before flashing, then load that into your SVT TAL in VCM section of Esys and write that to your VCM. At this point it when you read SVT, you should see the missing ECU's.

Then read ECU not SVT Actual, It will show you the proper ECU with whatever once you flashed and not. Then do a new calculation (using the proper ISTEP). Don't flash the NBT/Entry just the flash rest of them.

If you have time send me a PM, can do help you with teamviewer..



Terabyte said:


> I just checked again the files I used and saw that a few more modules are missing for update.
> 
> - FEM_GW
> - GWS (First time got an Error. Second try ecu missing)
> ...


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

ICM, GWS and FEM_GW might not have any updates depending what your previous ISTEP was.

By any chance did you have 2TB in your FA/FP? If that the case then it makes sense why GWS did have errors when you tried to flash it.



Terabyte said:


> I just checked again the files I used and saw that a few more modules are missing for update.
> 
> - FEM_GW
> - GWS (First time got an Error. Second try ecu missing)
> ...


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

I can see these ECU´s when I read SVT. Thats no problem.

But I can not see these ECU´s when I load the TAL File in TAL-Processing window.


btw: VCM and MSM update after TAL execution are unchecked in the Settings of E-Sys


Yes. First time I tried to flash, I had 2TB in the FA, because we retrofitted in that car the Paddles for shifting


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ya, that's normal. for a fact i know ICM, IHKA and GWS hasn't been updated in a while. But i know FEW_GW was, however this depends what your previous ISTEP was.

"VCM and MSM update after TAL execution are unchecked" doesn't mean anything when flashing modules. VCM will still be updated regardless.



Terabyte said:


> I can see these ECU´s when I read SVT. Thats no problem.
> 
> But I can not see these ECU´s when I load the TAL File in TAL-Processing window.
> 
> btw: VCM and MSM update after TAL execution are unchecked in the Settings of E-Sys


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

How can I find out if these ecu´s have latest firmware?

- FEM_GW
- GWS
- IHKA 
- ICM

So GWS and 2TB are not working together?

Vithy. Did you ever flash ZBE?


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

Do a new SVT Calculation and see if these ECU's are showing up.

If the car didn't come with 2TB and you added it to your FA, then it will error out when you try to flash GWS, as 2TB and 205 GWS are different in software/hardware.

From 51 => 54 my original ZBE2 was updated. My GWS and ICM wasn't updated for sure.



Terabyte said:


> How can I find out if these ecu´s have latest firmware?
> 
> - FEM_GW
> - GWS
> ...


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok. I will try again. 
If it shows me less ecu´s than before, it maybe means that only ecu´s with available update are listed?

What FA did you use for flashing ZBE? I think for ZBE2 you need FA with 606 or 609


----------



## vithy (Apr 8, 2013)

For my Entry ZBE, I used my original FA. Since I have upgraded mine to the Touch Controller, ZEB3, For this I use 07/14 with 609 along with my NBT.

For ZBE2, i would just used any date with 609. But hardware ID might not match your ZBE2 unless you know what the ISTEP shipment for this ECU is. What I would do is use 07/12 with 609 and after calculation hit HWID from SVT actual. Make sure you just use this SVT_TAL for ZBE2 only, Dont flash anything else with this calculation.

Make sure you Backup your original SVT from VCM before doing all of this.



Terabyte said:


> Ok. I will try again.
> If it shows me less ecu´s than before, it maybe means that only ecu´s with available update are listed?
> 
> What FA did you use for flashing ZBE? I think for ZBE2 you need FA with 606 or 609


----------



## hp79 (Nov 28, 2014)

remko said:


> Just wanted to share some experiences with flashing all the ECU's in my car (F11 from 2010), hopefully others can benefit from this.
> 
> *Order of flashing modules:*
> When you flash KOMBI before ZGM and SZL some functions will fail: most notable Cruise Control and Speed Limiter can no longer be activated. It makes sense to flash ZGM and SZL first.
> ...


I have a F56, and I only have the psdzdata lite version as I was not interested in flashing the ECUs. Anyways, I had E-sys loaded up and edited things (BKOMBI - reverse gong for Japan, IHKA3 memory off, remember air circulation position) for FDL coding.

After connecting the enet adapter to the car, I loaded FA, activate, then accidentally pressed Code or something else instead of FDL code.

I think it programmed both IHKA3 and BKOMBI, but after this, I can't turn off the fan of the automatic climate control any more. Later I realized I can't turn on the AC either. It'll just blink blink.
I tried re-coding AC_ON_WITH_AUTO back to aktiv again, and after this I didn't try the engine on, but the light stays on if I press AC. But I still can't turn off the fan.
I also tried restoring default values for ACSM2, and also clearing errors and ACSM reset by using Transmitter.

Do I need to flash the ECUs? Did something get corrupt?

Here's a screenshot of what I see under SVT. I loaded a working backup that I had.

My car was produced 9/30/2014, and it has a F056_14_07_506 software in it. I think F056_14_11_502 is the latest version that's inside PSdZData 54.1. Should I try to update it or should I just wait until dealer does an update on this car later on?

Edit:
Never mind. After restoring stock values for my car (VO Coding), everything went back to normal after driving about 5 minutes. AC light was still blinking before this, but now after 5 minutes of driving, AC works correctly again and I can also turn off the fans completely!


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Did you maybe select "code default values"? If you didn't, then good and DO NOT select it. Post pictures of your current svt, not backup (all modules).


----------



## hp79 (Nov 28, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> Did you maybe select "code default values"? If you didn't, then good and DO NOT select it. Post pictures of your current svt, not backup (all modules).


I did the "code default value" yesterday when I first freaked out. I think after that or maybe something else, things got worse as I wasn't even able to read in some of the "Read Coding Data" as the tree was showing CAFD_FFFFFFFF_.

For this, I loaded a saved SVT backup and used that and pressed "Code" I think, and now it seems everything is back to how it's supposed to be, except that I can't turn off the fan. Currently, I can read everything by doing "Read Coding Data" and make changes, and "Code FDL".

I haven't tested the air-conditioner yet though as I didn't have a chance to turn on the engine. (small garage) But I can see the light staying on when I press it with ignition on.

When I try to press "Read SVT(read actual from VCM)", I get an error. I think I always used "Read(ECU)" button.

Did I do what you were asking me?

Is there a way to go recovery from "Code default value"?

Edit: I'm sorry, I thought I edited this post this morning. Maybe it didn't go through. Anyways, I got some help from Shawn, and went through a VO coding (restores everything to stock setting). After this, the AC was still blinking and I couldn't turn off the fan even though I can control the fan speed fine.
After driving about 5 minutes, everything went back to normal! I can turn off the fan/climate control system, and also AC can be switched off or on, and no more problems. I then did some FDL Coding to change some minor stuff. Everything works fine now.

Thanks for the Teamviewer offer! But now everything is okay, and I learned to not press the "Code default value", and make sure to have a backup. 
here's so many nice people in this forum!!!


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I can check it via teamviewer. Meanwhile, I suggest that yo do nothing. It is very easy to make things worse. You should never ever select "code default values".


----------



## hp79 (Nov 28, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> I can check it via teamviewer. Meanwhile, I suggest that yo do nothing. It is very easy to make things worse. You should never ever select "code default values".


Thanks for the Teamviewer offer! Man you are generous! But I got it fixed now.
After driving 5 minutes or so, it fixed itself. Everything is working fine now. Even the fan off, and AC too.

I use Teamviewer all the time to have meetings and often times for helping others remotely for computer troubles. Nice app, right?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, TV is a very handy software.

So you managed to fix "code default values" problem by loading your backup svt and fa, and then vo-coding those modules involved? Did you use your istep shipment psdzdata, or a newer set? Did you have update VCM & MSM active in esys settings?


----------



## hp79 (Nov 28, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> Yes, TV is a very handy software.
> 
> So you managed to fix "code default values" problem by loading your backup svt and fa, and then vo-coding those modules involved? Did you use your istep shipment psdzdata, or a newer set? Did you have update VCM & MSM active in esys settings?


Yes. I didn't use anything istep related or update VCM/MSM (these are disabled in my settings). I have the psdzdata lite installed on my laptop, so it shouldn't be able to try to flash anything.

When I made the mistake of doing "code default values", I saw CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255 under IHKA3 module when I try to read coding data. Almost freaked out when I saw this. I had to load a "SVT Actual" backup that I fortunately created some time ago (this was when I had no idea of what I'm doing), and then the correct one would also show up in the tree on the left side. I then selected the correct one and pressed code. That took care of the "code default values" mistake I did.

After that, I still had the problem of not being able to turn off the fan, so I restarted E-SYS and then read VO from the car, then right clicked on the SVT of the tree and selected "read coding data", then clicked on IHKA3 module in the tree, then clicked "Code". I think this restores everything to original values.

After all this, a 5 minute drive fixed the airconditioner blinking problem and I can also turn off the fan now.


----------



## GDMERC (May 13, 2013)

I flashed NBT and 6WB with success with vin connection. I want to flash the rest of the car. Can I use vin connection or do I need to do direct connection?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You can flash the rest via VIN. Only ZGW needs a connection via IP on port 6801.

CU Oliver


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello

I red out and deleted the error memory of my car today, because I flashed all ecu´s yesterday to 54.1.
I think I could delete all error in the ecu´s, except FEM and REM.

The error´s in both ecu´s are almost the same:

FEM:
-FH FA: invalid characteristic, no nomination available

-FH BF: invalid characteristic, no nomination available

REM:
-FH FAH: invalid characteristic, no nomination available
-FH FAH: System not nominated
-FH BFH: invalid characteristic, no nomination available
-FH BFH: System not nominated

What does it mean and how can I repair this?

Should I flash FEM and REM again???

Thx


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

I think this error has something to do with the windows lifter.

But they are working


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, you must calibrate window lifts with ISTA. Probably it can be done also without diagnostic software, at least on e-series this is possible.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Ahh. You mean the End Position of the windows?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Terabyte said:


> Ahh. You mean the End Position of the windows?


Yes :thumbup:

It is quite common that these calibrations get f'ed up when flashing. Same thing can happen to electric seats and moon roof.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok. I think I know how to calibrate this, if it works like older BMW´s...

But to be sure, I just installed Rheingold on my computer


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Does anyone know the exact way to initialize the windows on the BMW F30?

I tried it today, got it work on the front windows, error messages are gone in FEM.
But I don´t really know how I did this 

And so I didn´t got it work on the rear windows...


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Terabyte said:


> Does anyone know the exact way to initialize the windows on the BMW F30?
> 
> I tried it today, got it work on the front windows, error messages are gone in FEM.
> But I don´t really know how I did this
> ...


From ISTA:

-Sporadic faults or switch-off can be rectified by deletion of an initialisation and subsequent re-initialisation.

Prerequisites:

Vehicle stationary

Sufficient battery voltage

Terminal "Radio" or terminal "15" switched on

All doors closed

-Attention! The finger protection is not operational during the initialisation process. Make sure that there are no persons or foreign materials in the area of the side windows during the initialisation.

-Deletion of the initialisation by using the button:

Fully open the side window on the respective door

Fully press the appropriate switch. Press and hold for between 15 seconds and 20 seconds.

Deletion of the initialisation was successful if the toll function is no longer possible.

-Initialisation by using the button:

Fully close the side window by pulling the switch. The switch may have to be operated a few times before the side window fully closes.

Then fully open the side window. The switch may have to be operated a few times before the side window fully opens.

Then close the side window by using the toll function. Do this by pulling the switch and keeping it pulled until the side window is completely closed.

The initialisation was successful if the side window can be opened and closed without errors by using the toll function.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello

That does not work for me.

Toll function down is working, but up doesn't

Can it be done with esys, tool32, inpa or rheinhold?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Easiest way to do it is with Rheingold. It can be done also with tool32 and maybe with inpa, depending on scripts.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

And the absolutely easiest way is an update with ISTA/P. These settings are the normal follow-ups after programming a car with ISTA/P. 

CU Oliver


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Do you have a howto for tool32 and/or rheingold?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Rheingold is really easy to use. Remember, it's a tool for a BMW service station so every trainee after five days can work with it. 

Do you have it? Otherwise I would help you with TeamViewer. Hope, that a German guy can understand the austrian slang. 

CU Oliver


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> And the absolutely easiest way is an update with ISTA/P. These settings are the normal follow-ups after programming a car with ISTA/P.
> 
> CU Oliver


This is true. I would say that Rheingold is a minimum requirement when you flash a BMW. ISTA/P gives those follow up procedures, but Rheingold does the same if you just read and reset error codes after flash and then calculate test plan. Most common things to do are locking airbag, initializing flexray and resetting anti-trap function of seats/windows/moon roof.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

You're right man. ISTA/D aka Rheingold is the minimum requirement. Not only for flashing, nearly for every repair or if you are only curious. 

CU Oliver


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

LOL Terabyte, you have flashed your car with esys and still you ask for help on Rheingold. You can find it in menu Activities -> Service Function. It is a very easy software. Forget the tool32.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes I have Rheingold, but I never used it. There was no need for it till now 
Rheingold is on my "big" Notebook, which I does not want to take with me, when it is not necessary

On my small 10" Netbook, Rheingold does not work, because of the Screen resolution.

@milkyway

Thx. For your offer.
At least when you does not understand me, I will understand you 
I will try it first by myself, if I can´t get it work, I will tell you and take your offer with Teamviewer


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Just for your information. There are resolution mods for Rheingold 3.41.40 up to 3.45.30. You can start the Rheingold from 1.152 x 864 up to 1.600 x 900 (and many steps between) if your small notebook support it.

CU Oliver


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

My Netbook has only 1024x600


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Try to use the newest version. 3.46. can be switched to full screen if you double klick on the top line. Could be that 1.024 is not enough.

CU Oliver


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

3.46.30 is the newest?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I have 3.47.10.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

And this version is the latest. But it's not necessary to have everytime the latest version. 3.45 is good enough for all BMWs before April 2014 for example. If you do not buy a new car every month and use Rheingold for yourself an older version should be good enough.

CU Oliver


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> LOL Terabyte, you have flashed your car with esys and still you ask for help on Rheingold. You can find it in menu Activities -> Service Function. It is a very easy software. Forget the tool32.


Hello

I tried it today.

But in my Rheingold, there is no Activities menu.

But I found in Vehicle Management the Service Function Tab. In this Tab there is nothing


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

True, menu name has changed on recent version, this is the correct menu. There is something wrong in your rheingold install, that menu is not empty if you have done vehicle test.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes. I have done vehicle test before.

hmm. Can I use Rheingold 3.41 or do I need newer version because ecu´s firmware is updated?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

I am not sure. At least Rheingold must be newer than the car, otherwise VIN is not recognized.


----------



## Terabyte (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok. I will get Rheingold 3.45.40. Should be ok with psdzdata 54.1?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Actually I think that i-step does not matter so yes, 3.45.40 should be ok. It is actually not even very old, maybe 10/2014 or something like that.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Rheingold 3.45.40 should know all BMWs built before May 2014.

CU Oliver


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Rheingold 3.45.40 should know all BMWs built before May 2014.
> 
> CU Oliver


My previous version was this and it knew 7/2014 produced F30.

It seems that it was actually released on 10/2014.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

ok, thx shawn, dunno why, but after restart it works.
did same as before, but now i have let the "read VIN out of FA" checked


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> hmm, how can the car VIN be wrong?
> maybe wrong SALAPA items?


Not wrong, missing.



uragan1987 said:


> ok, thx shawn, dunno why, but after restart it works.
> did same as before, but now i have let the "read VIN out of FA" checked


Yes, must check box for Read VIN from FA, then hit Read FA Button, then Execute TAL.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

ok, updated every ECU with success.
now i cant init ICM 

error:
ICM_25 --- 0x480073 --- ICM initialisation not performed  13: Permanent fault

maybe someone know how to init ICM?


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan as you wrote, Flexray may also need Initialization
all devices on flexray will be not working, right?
my problem is now, CIC, COMBOX, and other devices work with flexray, 
i have only problems to get inside ICM via flexray.
i have code ICM with E-Sys with success, but i cant fix this "ICM initialisation not performed" cause i cant connect to it with ISTA-D,
at read faults ICM is yellow, but after try to fix it, its RED
did a try with engine on, without success


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> shawnsheridan as you wrote, Flexray may also need Initialization
> all devices on flexray will be not working, right?
> my problem is now, CIC, COMBOX, and other devices work with flexray,
> i have only problems to get inside ICM via flexray.
> ...


Did you try and Initialize Flexray with Tool32:

ZGW_01.prg => steuern_reset_learn_flexray


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

i did a try with ISTA-D ZGM -> init flexray
is it not same?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> i did a try with ISTA-D ZGM -> init flexray
> is it not the same?


Yes, they are the same. You said ISTA/D not work. I gave you an alternate method to try. If you want to assume it also won't work, then so be it.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

i will check it tomorrow and give you a feedback


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

ok did a try with tool32 and run only one command:
ZGW_01.prg => steuern_reset_learn_flexray
now i got one more error
ZGW_01 0x801C60 ZGM: Initialisierung FlexRay fehlt
Try to fix it with ISTA-D, -> fail , cause no comment from ICM
Try to read coding data from ICM -> success
MOST fiber cable have to be ok, cause other MOST ECUs works

PS: i dont have flashed my CIC and COMBOX, maybe this blocks ICM connection?
Or maybe DKOMBI, DKOMBI is flashed to same ilevel, but its flashed+coded with F010 FA, cause F25 has no 6WB


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> ok did a try with tool32 and run only one command:
> ZGW_01.prg => steuern_reset_learn_flexray
> now i got one more error
> ZGW_01 0x801C60 ZGM: Initialisierung FlexRay fehlt
> ...


Sorry, but at this point, I have no idea what issue is.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan im sure your flashed your CIC Prof, how long it takes?
now, it can be only CIC, COMBOX, ECALL or DKOMBI. my mind, DKOMBI


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> shawnsheridan im sure your flashed your CIC Prof, how long it takes?
> now, it can be only CIC, COMBOX, ECALL or DKOMBI. my mind, DKOMBI


CIC is about 45 minutes.


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

my ICM+ZGW init problem was fixed by changing back to ISTA-D 3.56.21.
now ICM communicate and flexray init works too

shawnsheridan thx for support
my CIC+COMBOX wasnt flashed


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> my ICM+ZGW init problem was fixed by changing back to ISTA-D 3.56.21.
> now ICM communicate and flexray init works too
> 
> shawnsheridan thx for support
> my CIC+COMBOX wasnt flashed


:thumbup:


----------



## azikev (Jan 24, 2016)

Someone know how long time to flash ZGW ecu?
can i flash it without external charger?
thx


----------



## azikev (Jan 24, 2016)

Someone know how long time to flash ZGW ecu?
can i flash it without external charger?
thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

azikev said:


> Someone know how long time to flash ZGW ecu?
> can i flash it without external charger?
> thx


Flash same as any other ECU. You may need DHCP Server though.


----------



## azikev (Jan 24, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Flash same as any other ECU. You may need DHCP Server though.


DHCP server is the same think like this: Connection via Gateway URL??


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

azikev said:


> DHCP server is the same think like this: Connection via Gateway URL??


Not same thing, and you should not be flashing any ECU, let alone Gateway module, without good reason to do so.


----------



## 1aBimmer (Sep 26, 2014)

Did anybody know how can I flash 6WB without knowing the donor car?

Part No: 9 292 645
Date: 120426
HW: 023
SW: 30.01

I tried with my FA (F10 2010) + 6WB and date 0712
But no success?!


----------



## seattleweather (Aug 29, 2018)

milkyway said:


> What can you see when you try "read ECU" instead of "Read VCM"?


I have been wondering what's the difference between them. Which one to use?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

seattleweather said:


> I have been wondering what's the difference between them. Which one to use?


Use Read (ECU). It queries the system busses to determine ECU list. Read SVT is a stored ECU List.


----------



## seattleweather (Aug 29, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Use Read (ECU). It queries the system busses to determine ECU list. Read SVT is a stored ECU List.


what's "Read VCM" for? so we should not use "Read VCM".


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

seattleweather said:


> what's "Read VCM" for? so we should not use "Read VCM".


Read SVT is Read VCM which is a stored ECU List.


----------



## Wibe (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm trying to flash my 2017 Mini Clubman HU_NBT2 unit to the latest i-step (v.4.29.11_PSdZData_Full, e-sys 3.33.4) but after TAL-processing steps I have no HU_NBT2 in the TAL-Processing page. I think less than half of my ecus are there. SVT list shows no red lines and only two blue lines in HU_NBT2 (entd and navd).
I'm not sure if this matters but my HU's maps didn't work (grayed out) on the day I bought it about a year ago so the local BMW service fixed it somehow. My i-level is currently 20-3-531, so I think they flashed it.
What's wrong?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Wibe said:


> I'm trying to flash my 2017 Mini Clubman HU_NBT2 unit to the latest i-step (v.4.29.11_PSdZData_Full, e-sys 3.33.4) but after TAL-processing steps I have no HU_NBT2 in the TAL-Processing page. I think less than half of my ecus are there. SVT list shows no red lines and only two blue lines in HU_NBT2 (entd and navd).
> I'm not sure if this matters but my HU's maps didn't work (grayed out) on the day I bought it about a year ago so the local BMW service fixed it somehow. My i-level is currently 20-3-531, so I think they flashed it.
> What's wrong?


Nothings wrong. HU_NBT2 has no TAL updates since current I-Step


----------



## SeppF20 German (May 22, 2021)

@shawnsheridan 

My English is not the best but i tried to explane my problem.
so first of al i wanna say thank you very much for all the work you do here!!!
i learnd much from your anwsers here...

Can You send me a link for a psdzdata Full Version or directly per mail a ZIP file?

My Problem is when i click at the "FA-Editor" button the ESYS goes off. I hope when i have the full version of PSDZdata it wont do it again, or maybe you know the problem?

Thanks before, for Anwsering
Kind Regards from Germany
Sepp


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SeppF20 German said:


> @shawnsheridan
> 
> My English is not the best but i tried to explane my problem.
> so first of al i wanna say thank you very much for all the work you do here!!!
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## xx99 (Sep 21, 2015)

seattleweather said:


> I have been wondering what's the difference between them. Which one to use?


Hello !
We need new guide to superceed "Upgrading ECU on BMW v.1.0.1". This E-sys software is updated several times now, interface different etc. Edibas 7.3.0 require under Windows 10 to copy richtx32.ocx and msflxgrd.ocx from the ediabas\bin folder to c:\windows\syswow64
Then register dll using
regsvr32 c:\windows\syswow64\richtx32.ocx
regsvr32 c:\windows\syswow64\msflxgrd.ocx

To fix the airbag issue, you have to perform
ool32:
1) Launch C:\EDIABAS\Bin\TOOL32.EXE
2) Hit F3
3) Load C:\EDIABAS\Ecu\ACSM4.prg 
4) In the "Select Job: F01" window, select steuern_verriegelung_schreiben
5) Hit F5
6) "Results" window should show "JOB_STATUS = OKAY"

Todo the below you need 
To flash a ECU (kombi) , you perform the below ( you need the PSdZData_Full .rar archive, latest E-sys, Edibas 7.3.0 etc.)

Go to Comfort Mode => TAL-Calculating

Read and Save FA
Activate FA
Read and Save SVT Actual as SVT_ist
Create an SVT Target
Under KIS/SVT Target Calculation Strategy, select Complete Flash
Select I-Step (shipm.) to match your original I-Level as read and shown in VCM I-Step (Shipment)
I-Step (target.) will be unselectable as it is fixed based on current PSdZData I-Level
Do a KIS/SVT Target Calculation and Save as SVT_soll
- Do a TAL Calculation and Save as SVT_tal

Go to Expert Mode => TAL-Processing
Load TAL (SVT_tal)
Load SVT Target (SVT_soll)
Select "Read FA" button.
Check radio button for "read VIN out of FA"
On ECU Tab, uncheck let top box in column "All" (All checked boxes should toggle to unchecked)
On ID Base Row for Kombi, make check boxes in blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy columns.
Press Check software availability
Press Start and it will proceed with processing TAL to flash Kombi with new firmware.

Help is required and needed !

Br, xx99


----------



## Paul_7AH (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi everyone,

in order to have the latest I-Level on my BMW, i got ahead and flashed my ECU's. But i guess i messed it up a little bit.
BMW f02 lci Active Hybrid, Japan import. Esys: 3.35.3 / PSDZDATA Full Version: 4.28.41
Background…
I got ahead according to the guide in this thread… but it did not worked out for me that well. Seems that I have overlooked something during flashing.

According to Info in the VCM menu, following version were listed: (not sure if they were the correct ones, since I received an error at the very end, that the SVK-ISt did not fit to the SGBMID’s)








After checking my I-Level, I proceeded with the creation of the SVT-IST, SVT-SOLL and TAL files.










Then I got ahead to TAL-Processing and after selecting the respective files, following ECU’s have been listed for flashing.

By mistake I pressed start but could abort the processing after a pop-up showed following info:










After saying no, I deselected hwdeinstall and hwinstall and went ahead with start.

The flashing process of following ecus started then…










I received – as mentioned above – an error msg. for the HU-Unit (SVK-ISt did not fit to the SGBMID’s). Additionally, I received an info pop-up at the end, that the tal-processing could not be finished successfully. Checnking the I-Level Version in the VCM Menu didn't showed any change (same as in the screenshot above).

Since I have updated the ACSM ECU, I received an error msg on my kombi (blinking airbag). I tried to delete it with ISTA, but did not have an entry in the service plan / Test plan menu to clear it. (Also deleted fault memory)

Additionally, I couldn’t do it via the E-Sys Transmitter:

1) Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
2) Click "External Application"
3) Double-click "Transmitter"
4) Double-click "ACSM verriegelung_schreiben"

After double clicking "ACSM verriegelung_schreiben" the car made some sounds but after executing the "command" the icon for airbag still was blinking… I’m not sure if all is related to the wrong – factory I-Level (Error: SVK-ISt did not fit to the SGBMID’s.). Is it maybe bc of a japan version where some ECU's / partially have been changed?

I really would appreciate any help. It would be great at least, if I could have the Airbag lamp off again.

Thx

BR

Paul


----------



## Paul_7AH (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi everyone,

after some further research, i found another guide, leading me to the correct menu under ISTA. Seems to be differently set up for some cars.
I was able to lock the airbag under following Menu entry.










This seems to work fine now... and hopefully it does not appear later on. 
Still struggling with the I-Level issue, not knowing on how to proceed. Do you have any tips?

thx + BR
Paul


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Paul_7AH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> in order to have the latest I-Level on my BMW, i got ahead and flashed my ECU's. But i guess i messed it up a little bit.
> BMW f02 lci Active Hybrid, Japan import. Esys: 3.35.3 / PSDZDATA Full Version: 4.28.41
> ...


After SVT_soll calculation push button HW-Kennungen aus SVTist. If all hwel and hwap black calculate tal and try to flash again. It is Japan import so you are doing this on your responsibility


----------



## Paul_7AH (Sep 17, 2021)

Hi Siki,

thx mate - I tried it, but it didn't work using my factory I-Level which i have read from the VCM-menu.
Question... While doing trial and error with different factory- I-Level - Versions, is it required that all listed ECU do not have any red hwel and hwap entry in the ECU-List?
Is it possible to choose a factory I-Level version which fits partially for one ECU which i want to flash (dependencies?) or is it mandatory to use a factory I-Level, which results only in having black entries in the ECU list? If yes, than there seems to be no option but to go ahead with trial and error calculating various SVT's?

Thx
BR
Paul


----------



## Paul_7AH (Sep 17, 2021)

Dear community, 

i would really appretiate if there is someone who can shed some light on the flashing routine/requirements (question above).
I tried some rounds of flashing and currently the HU ECU does not have a HWEL entry after flashing. It works but coding is not possible currently.

Thx + BR
Paul


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

If your HU still need cafd then take type code from japan version and right time criterium


----------



## Paul_7AH (Sep 17, 2021)

Thx Siki, i will check and try to do so (most probably next week) and let you know.


----------



## Krampus (8 mo ago)

The purpose would be to flash the HU again. What am I doing wrong because I can't see the ECUs? I flashed the ACSM module (appeared in the list), but why don't the other modules appear in the list? ASCM also lost from the list after the update. Don't ask me why I want to reflash HU  Normally, ECUs appear in the list when the SVT_tal file has been selected. The latest software is now in all ECUs. Read vin etc. have been tried. Re-flashing with the same software version is possible?


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Write svt back to vcm if you lose any ecu after flashing


----------



## Krampus (8 mo ago)

Siki78 said:


> Write svt back to vcm if you lose any ecu after flashing


All the ecu can be found, but I can't get them on the list of the TAL-Processing tab so that I can update them. I just want to reflash HU again because I was such an idiot to play with HUTOOL.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

If you already update them then you need now to manipulate with svt_ist to get update.
Or use old tal and flash just HU


----------



## Krampus (8 mo ago)

I don't have the older tal file. Is there any instruction on how to change/manipulate the svt_ist file?


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

To allow a flash in esys it must think the module sotware is older. When you read the SVT and save it as SVT_ist click edit and find HU. Under BTLD,SWFL and CAFD change main version to 000 then save the file. When you calculate a target esys will think you have very old sotware and allow you to flash.


----------



## Krampus (8 mo ago)

Thank you so much. There were ten SWFL lines. Now I can flash. I'll do the flashing on the weekend when it takes some time anyway.
Do IBAD lines need to be changed at all?


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

I think not


----------



## Krampus (8 mo ago)

Errors occur in the process. What could be wrong?


----------

